# Men only, when is her period?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

A guy posted that his live in GF of 2 years told him she might be 3 months pregnant...

Two weeks into our marriage, we were grocery shopping and my wife started down the feminine hygiene aisle...I told her "you wont be needing those"...I was right, I knew she was 4 days late....

So guys, how aware are you of your live in SO's cycle...Could she be 3 months pregnant without you knowing?...I call BS...


----------



## rubymoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Not a man. 

It is possible.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

rubymoon said:


> Not a man.
> 
> It is possible.


Perhaps I should have added "in a marriage with regular sex"


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Not a man


It dependd if she is regular....i didnt know i was pregnant till 2 months later. It was a friend whi told me thag maybe i was becuase i was suoer tired all the time. I probably could have been so much later before i found out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Angel82 said:


> Not a man
> 
> 
> It dependd if she is regular....i didnt know i was pregnant till 2 months later. It was a friend whi told me thag maybe i was becuase i was suoer tired all the time. I probably could have been so much later before i found out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seems reasonable...thanks.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

The rubbish can is next to the toilet, in the master bathroom, was always a clue (specific articles of trash). Sex two to three times a week is also a strong clue. 

We planned for when we wanted kids, so we did the home test kit even when she missed her period one month. However, I could see possibly 3-months if it was an oopsey, but no more than that.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

You know @Woodchuck that some women are very irregular with their cycles. 

The Facts About Irregular Periods - PMS Center - Everyday Health

Some female athletes have been known to stop having cycles all together which is known as athletic amenorrhoea. 

But having said that, I'm not a woman...

Badsanta


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> A guy posted that his live in GF of 2 years told him she might be 3 months pregnant...
> 
> Two weeks into our marriage, we were grocery shopping and my wife started down the feminine hygiene aisle...I told her "you wont be needing those"...I was right, I knew she was 4 days late....
> 
> So guys, how aware are you of your live in SO's cycle...Could she be 3 months pregnant without you knowing?...I call BS...


that's kinda creapy sexy to know woodchuck lol


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Even on hormonal BC my cycle varies. To the point that my midwife and my OBGYN had a fight about what my due date was when I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife hasn't cycled since she became pregnant 14 months ago. This is the longest by far she's gone while nursing without. She could be several months pregnant by that count, but given all of the other "tells" are absent I doubt it.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I keep my wifes menstrual cycle in my wallet on a piece of paper.
"Started November 4th. 14 days is November 17 and 28 days is December 1st."


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Man on topic today. I was informed this morning that my GF is a few days early. She has terrible and irregular periods. Was a little disappointed as I wanted to get after it this morning. But hey it's BJ week now so yay!


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Most guys I've dated didn't give it much thought, and they relied on me to tell them when it was time.

My current BF saw my period tracker app, so I showed him when in the cycle I'm horny, and when I'm tired and achy. I'm pretty sure he downloaded a copy and started tracking me. Lately he's been very "attentive" when I'm fertile, and always seems to have dark chocolate for me before I've even told him I have PMS.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I have no idea when my wife's period is next due. When it comes she tells me - I don't really pay that much attention except for the fact that I know she'll be tired and achy for two or three days. After that I couldn't tell you when she is next due because I don't calculate it. I don't remember the last time she told me either.

It doesn't affect our sex life one way or the other. We've been married for 12 years.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

badsanta said:


> You know @Woodchuck that some women are very irregular with their cycles.
> 
> The Facts About Irregular Periods - PMS Center - Everyday Health
> 
> ...


The only thing my wife ever ran for was my pay check...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Most guys I've dated didn't give it much thought, and they relied on me to tell them when it was time.
> 
> My current BF saw my period tracker app, so I showed him when in the cycle I'm horny, and when I'm tired and achy. I'm pretty sure he downloaded a copy and started tracking me. Lately he's been very "attentive" when I'm fertile, and always seems to have dark chocolate for me before I've even told him I have PMS.


Exactly...A man that is seriously involved with a woman knows her...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> that's kinda creapy sexy to know woodchuck lol


You had'ta been there, It was awesome....constantly humping like a pair of rabid weasles....When we met, she was an orgasm bomb with a short fuse, and didn't even know it......I think we were responsible for the expression "get a room"...>


----------



## rubymoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Dear Woodchuck,

As admiring as it is of you to know physiological processes of your beloved wife, try working some time. As much time as you spend every day on other people's intimate problems, you may be making enough money for her to not have to run for your pay check. 

Good luck.


----------



## angel301088 (Nov 11, 2015)

Possible


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

rubymoon said:


> Dear Woodchuck,
> 
> As admiring as it is of you to know physiological processes of your beloved wife, try working some time. As much time as you spend every day on other people's intimate problems, you may be making enough money for her to not have to run for your pay check.
> 
> Good luck.


Luckily, a recent inheritance, and good investments have left me retired, and stinking rich...

My bank and investment broker handle all that vulgar money...

Now she just gets on her smart phone to see when the checks are deposited......:smile2:


----------



## sungazer (Nov 3, 2015)

NM


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

UMP said:


> I keep my wifes menstrual cycle in my wallet on a piece of paper.
> "Started November 4th. 14 days is November 17 and 28 days is December 1st."


I'm kind of the same way. I have a separate calendar on my phone which I track the period start dates. I really don't need it as I can do it from memory. Also ovulation is the only time of the month that she's horny and comes looking for sex so it's a subtle reminder to me where she is in her cycle.

Much to my dismay, her periods can last a week. Well, at least the sex "black-out period" can and I don't get BJs (or anything) during the cycle. So if I don't time it right, I can go 2 to 3 weeks without sex if you account for other things that can get in the way (sickness, schedule, etc.)

A couple of months ago we had sex on a night where she wasn't particularly interested. We hadn't done it in a week. I said, "I wanted to get in some sex before your period starts and I have to wait another week." She was unaware that her period was about to start and sure enough it did the next day (and denies that her periods mean no sex for a week.) She was amused and surprised that I know her cycle better than she does. She hasn't been tracking it since trying to get pregnant 5 years ago.

When my sex life is dependent on it, I guess I have enough vested interested to know when her cycle will be, especially since her interest in sex has waned in recent years.

But yeah, there have been times in the past where she's missed or nearly missed an entire month. So irregularity happens and is understandable.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

JamesTKirk, 
I would also suggest offering a back rub during her period and then ask for a BJ.
It seems to work wonders. You are making her feel good when she feels icky and she returns the favor with the BJ.
Try it.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Back when H2 was having monthly periods I was like JTK. I knew exactly where she was in her cycle because period week meant no sex. Then again, every other week mostly meant no sex so I don't know why I bothered.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

rubymoon said:


> Not a man.
> 
> It is possible.


It is possible that some women think that all men are this oblivious. 

I'm pheromone sensitive. When my nuts ache someone is on.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

In my first marriage we used the rhythm method (no, not due to religion), so we both kept track of it. Fortunately she was very regular so we never had an "accident".


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i can almost always tell a week or so before by wife, even though she is very irregular. 
simply put, she smells different.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I was very attuned to my ex's cycles. Three days before she was going to start her period I would get very depressed. I didn't need to keep track of dates. Also immediately after she would start, the tension in my mind would disappear, it was almost as if a dam broke or something.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Man on topic today. I was informed this morning that my GF is a few days early. She has terrible and irregular periods. Was a little disappointed as I wanted to get after it this morning. But hey it's BJ week now so yay!


Bahahahaha! I LOL'd when I read this


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> It is possible that some women think that all men are this oblivious.
> 
> I'm pheromone sensitive. When my nuts ache someone is on.


I presume you mean around ovulation?

I have a freakishly good sense of smell and it is not uncommon for me to be able to tell when a woman nearby is menstruating. 

I keep that tidbit to myself though.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> I presume you mean around ovulation?


I'm pretty sure it's the PMS Days.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> I presume you mean around ovulation?
> 
> I have a freakishly good sense of smell and it is not uncommon for me to be able to tell when a woman nearby is menstruating.
> 
> I keep that tidbit to myself though.


There is a powerful pheromone secreted from the vagina called copulins. That pheromone's specific purpose is signal to men that she is fertile and ready to mate and that pheromone is very powerful to men, making them horny. It actually causes a rise in testosterone in men. It's too bad there isn't a male pheromone that does quite the same for women :smile2: I mean there are male pheromones that attract women but it's highly dependent on the woman, her age, and cycle as to how she'll react to them.

So when a guy can "smell" a woman is fertile, it's not your imagination.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, not a guy, but... My husband is completely oblivious. He acts surprised almost every month eventhough I'm as regular as one can be. I also have it tracked on my calendar which he has complete access to. I guess I don't have a lot of the pms signs that would give him a clue, but after twenty years it's funny every time he says " that's today?" or "didn't you just finish?"


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> Ok, not a guy, but... My husband is completely oblivious. He acts surprised almost every month eventhough I'm as regular as one can be. I also have it tracked on my calendar which he has complete access to. I guess I don't have a lot of the pms signs that would give him a clue, but after twenty years it's funny every time he says " that's today?" or "didn't you just finish?"


This is totally my husband too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Summer of 1994


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

When we were younger it was somewhat irregular. For the past several years, though, it's been pretty much every 28 days like clockwork, give or take a day or two (at most) every so often.

For the past couple of months, though, her cycle seems to have shortened considerably to around 21 to 24 days. She started a new medication at the end of August, so we're pretty sure that's what's done it.

Still, meds or not, it makes for a rather grumpy Gus...

A "Grumpalufagus", if you will.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I saw the post you referenced.

I would have no idea about any of those cycle things. None at all. Never kept track, never knew when to expect it, etc. I find nothing suspicious about a husband saying he doesn't follow those things. Nothing fun about it, for sure.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

it doesnt really matter that much between my wife and i.

do we need an extra towel or no?


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Back in the day when we had somewhat regular sex, I always knew when her period was as I knew we wouldn't have sex that week. Nowadays, since we never have sex, I only know when I see the wrapping in the trash can.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Slight veering of topic here, but how long is her period?

My wife has the longest periods ever. Once her period starts I know there is no sex for 7 more days. I try to time it so we have sex just before it starts so I don't have to go two weeks. I hate to sound like a whining bastard but it just sucks she doesn't seem to have any interest in doing anything while on her period.


----------

